# Spinach Omelet Souffle Recipe and question...



## kleenex (Aug 8, 2013)

Spinach Omelet Souffle : Videos : Cooking Channel

Do any poster here do the double whisk method for making an omelet??


----------



## salt and pepper (Aug 8, 2013)

Thats how I do a skillet omelet, only i use an emerision blender with the wisk attchment then fold in the wiped egg yokes and bake in the oven.


----------

